# Best option for application?



## danielle_n_44 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi

I have been researching all day and I'm no further on. I have just managed to cinfuse myself now with all the options for immigration to Canada, specifically Alberta.

I am currently a student nurse and aim to move to Canada when I qualify and have completed the required one year's work experience as a UK registered Nurse.

My question is which application route would be most suitable? Via the CIC as a skilled worker or as a temporary foreign worker?

If I apply as a temporary worker and want to extend my stay past 6 months, would this be difficult? Or if I apply as a skilled worker and want to return home after a year can I do so?

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont know much about the Temp Foreign worker so Ill let others handle that. From the perspective of a Skilled Worker, as long as you are in PR status (i.e. your app. was accepted, and was processed and you landed), you can leave Canada after a year. However, the only requirement is for you to maintain 2 out of 5 yrs of residency in order to maintain the PR status i.e. if you wish to come back.

Here is a link re. PR to learn more about it.
About Being a Permanent Resident of Canada

Hope that helps.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Danielle, id run a SEARCH on the forum on the Temp Worker Program since no one has answered your query yet but Im sure its been discussed before. 

Good Luck
layball:


----------

